# whiskey-shaped poisons



## yarbo (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello to all from a brand new member! I've been collecting bottles since I was a child, and after almost 40 yrs., I'm amazed by how much there is still to learn. I've recently become fascinated with so-called "whiskey-shaped" poison/ammonia bottles and have bought every one I've seen on ebay over the last year or so (7 different + 1 double for sale or trade, as well as a couple of stoneware types) Of these, 4 are either unlisted or somehow different from those listed by Kuhn. Would love to hear from other collectors and see your bottles of this type. Are there any articles, publications, etc.with info on this type of bottle? Thanks for your input...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Yarbo! I joined a few weeks ago and I love this place!!
 I have but one bottle like the ones you described.. my understanding is that they are pretty common, although I never saw one actually embossed "poison" in this shape.. ammonia and bluing (bleach) yes.. here's mine, embossed "Pearl Ammonia, Trade Mark... Charles F Slade, Buffalo, NY"


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 12, 2008)

a side view...


----------



## yarbo (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Cyberdigger and thanks for the response! Actually, the bottles I'm referring to are round, and shaped like a whiskey fifth, although some are shaped more like a beer or wine bottle, but they have the typical "warning" patterns (ribs, bumps, or cross-hatching) embossed on them like other poisons.All the ones I have are from England, Scotland, or Australia/N.Z..Some are embossed "poisonous" or "not to be taken" (or both), but some just have the company/product  name. If you have Rudy Kuhn's books, they are numbered KC-28 through -36, as well as some others. They are much larger than many poisons (10"-12").  I hope to overcome my  technological ignorance so I can post some pics in the near future. Thanks again!


----------

